# 1994 R32 GTR air con re-gas?



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I booked my car into ATS Euromaster in Edinburgh this morning to get my air-con re-gassed. Turned up an hour later to be told they don’t have the connector to fit my valve - mine looks like a valve on a car tyre?

Is there a converter I can get or what’s involved?

Really want to get the system cold again.

cheers,

Brian.


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi mate yeah the r32 has R12 gas type so a different type valve. modern cars used either R134A or R1234YF if really modern vehicle. There is adaptors available but the gas type being different may cause issues. There was a long post found it on search but don’t no how to post link sorry hope helps


----------

